# SO i have a massive rant...



## vocaltest (Jun 2, 2008)

first of all, i've just got back, and i've been drinking, so i apologise for any mistakes etc. and i don't know if this really is the right place to put it, but its mac related. mods please move if unrelated.

tonight, i went out to a club with all my friends, no particular reason, just a night out. anyway to cut a long story short, one of my friends has a new girlfriend who is to put it in short... very immature and very big headed. anyway she asks me if i have any lipstick before the club, yes i reply so i give her syrup lipstick. then she proclaims that shes 'given up on make up' and goes 'au naturel' as if its a dig at me and my best friend for wearing make up. then whilst at the club she asks if she can borrow the lipstick again, fine i say, then she asks for lipgloss, so i say yes and lend her bare necessity dazzleglass. then she asks for blusher, and i say yes i have two on me, one for contour and one for colour, and get them out of my make up bag, which contains studio fix powder, my blushers, a kohl eyeliner, some concealer, and some brushes for sf powder and blushers, to which she proclaims.... 'omg, you must be so insecure' for carrying around 'so much make up'. 

this comment of 'you must be so insecure' has angered me SO MUCH. how dare she say i'm so 'insecure' because i carry around what i consider my essentials with me due to oily skin etc, but then she asks if i have blusher, therefore illustrating that she has insecurities as she asked me this in the middle of the dancefloor!!!

has anyone else ever been criticised in this manner for carrying around their make up/mac with them??

i don't feel upset by this, but more angry that someone who i have met twice proclaims that i am insecure for carrying around this make up. i know some people may comment that it she probably spoke before she thought or it does seem a lot, but to me... its not, its what i consider essentials. i'll probably wake up tomorrow and think 'what was i so angry about', but ugh!!!!

please let me know if you've ever experienced similar experiences!


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 2, 2008)

If she's so secure with her natural face then why was she asking you for all that make up? lol This girl needs to grow up a little.


----------



## frocher (Jun 2, 2008)

.......


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 2, 2008)

You should have called her on it.  "Why do you keep asking for my makeup if you are so secure?"  I would have asked for all my things back right away.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 2, 2008)

Some people are just so lame!  She's incredibly insecure because in order to make herself feel so special she's putting others down...what a cretin!


----------



## LOCa (Jun 2, 2008)

She's A Lil Confusing And A Hipocrate. (sp?)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 2, 2008)

You should have said "You must be so insecure to say something like that to me. Give me back my make up and don't ask me for anything else". 

I am a bitch when people are bitchy to me, so that would have been MY response. It may not be what you would say but the concept remains. People like that are the ones who are insecure.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't have let her use a damned thing after the first dig.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 2, 2008)

She sounds like a bitch and kinda dumb. If she were so secure in her looks (like not wearing makeup=security), why is she bumming your makeup? She sounds really obnoxious and rude; I would've put her in her place

I had an ex-friend tell me that I dress like a slut and then would ask to borrow my clothes. I asked her why, since if they look slutty on me, what did she think they'd look like on her? She's bigger than I am (taller and rounder), so everything would be tighter and shorter.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I wouldn't have let her use a damned thing after the first dig._

 
lmaoooo i was gonna say the same thing


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 2, 2008)

Urgh....I had to start retyping because I got mad at her too!  The girl that my ex-husband had an affair with and subsequently left me for is an 'au naturel' girl and he also implied that I was insecure since I felt the need to wear makeup.  I definately would have cut her off after the first obnoxious thing she said.  What makes people think that liking makeup and being girlie is a sign of insecurity.  IMO, the fact that someone needs to use that as a put down is a larger sign of their own inscurities and/or is intimidated by the beautiful women that we are.  So I would just write her off as another 'au naturel' plain plain girl.

(BTW, luckily, my new boyfriend thinks it is a sign that I take pride in myself that I take the time to make myself up even though he thinks I am pretty without makeup).


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Girl, you are a saint for letting some random bitch borrow your Dazzleglass! That stuff goes fast!! lol  ...But honestly, I would bet 100% that she made that comment because she was just upset that she looked like shit and was trying to justify it by saying she likes to look "au naturale".  And no one would make a stabbing comment like the whole "insecure" thing unless she was jealous.  Unfortunatley, thats just how some girls operate.  I'm sure you and your friend looked fabulous and she was the insecure one.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha she disses you for your makeup but asks to use it all! obviously she isnt that comfortable with going au naturale. thats ridiculous. definitely dont feel down about it, that girl is nuts, not only is she taking advantage of your niceness about makeup sharing, and then goes and insults you for having the VERY products that shes happily going about applying.
So immature, !!

and so stupid, just because you wear makeup doesnt mean you're insecure! its our art, and we will always love it!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

She must have been insecure being face naked , with two beautiful girls that had played up their beauty. I would have said , I don't think you need any more make up since you like at go au naturel ..... =) and simply stopped letting her borrow anything.... I mean what works for her .... should be what works for her... She sounds like a little twit ...


----------



## georgiabarredo (Jun 2, 2008)

eewww she's such a hypocrite... i hate people like that... u shouldn't have lent her anything... she might contaminate ur precious products!!!.. let it go she's not worth it... ur too good for her anyway!!!.. there's been plenty of ppl who tell me why do u have soo much make up and i say... dont be jealous!!!!

ps i LOVE syrup lipstick!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 2, 2008)

hahah i love my last line 'please let me know if you've experienced similar experiences'! i've eaten something and sobered up a lil bit now!

anyway...
thank you so much for replying my lovelies. i know i shouldn't have let her use any of my stuff, i don't mind lending blushes etc but i don't usually lend lip/eye stuff, and TDoll, I only got my dazzleglass today and it already has a 'bubble of usage' in it! 
i really didn't know what to say to it when she said it, i just replied with 'i'm not' i think. when she took my blush she took too much on the brush and dapped this massive blot on her face and i had to do it for her - she looked like she had clown features!!

i know i shouldn't let it anger me... but shes one of these 'i know everything' girls so when she said that i was just in shock more than anything. when i first met her we discussed hair products, and she really wouldn't believe me that so many products she used on her hair were bad for her it.. and i was just like 'no love, i work in a hairdressers, believe me, they are' kinda thing. she tried to lecture me when we talking about mac foundation before i lent her my blusher, saying its really bad for your skin blah blah because it upset her friends skin. then she continues to use it yet apparently its 'insecure' for me to carry it with me. 

what annoys me SO SO much about it is that she has such a high opinion of herself! she reckons she is getting a diesel jeans modelling contract! she thinks so highly of herself that she has PAID for pictures to be taken, which apparently means she automatically has a diesel modelling contract? i know some people do pay to have pictures taken for their modelling portfolio, but there really is no way she would get that contract, shes about two foot tall! (not literally haha). 

ughhh i'm still angry. i'm gonna make sure i tell my friend i really don't like her now. he keeps asking me 'do you like sophie?' and i originally i thought she was alright, but now, NAH. 

thank you again girls!!

p.s watch out american girls... shes going to do that 'camp america' thing in a couple of weeks. when i was having a bitch about it to my best friend when we were out i said 'i hope she pisses off there and never comes back' hahah sorry ladies!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 3, 2008)

She's just jealous and insecure.  Sorry that you had to go through that.  You were nice though----  I never let anyone use my makeup....only my sister, but even that's limited.  LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2008)

girl...shes just a dummy. Don't pay her any mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a makeup lover like we all are, and we dont need to hear anyones bullshit about it. if she thought you were soooo insecure, how insecure was she, asking to borrow a full face of makeup at a club?

Ugh ignore her. And what are you doing lending your dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would neverrrr....okay maybe. But no strangers or haters! Keep wearing your makeup and don't let anyone get to you. Shes just JEALOUS!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 3, 2008)

What a effin hypocrite!!  You should of let her go out with her clown face!!  You are by far the better person for letting her use the makeup, even after the fix dig, on top of fixing it for her.      And from what you're saying, she sounds like she has a few screws loose.


----------



## user79 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would have said to her, "Well, you're obviously so secure that you don't need makeup," and not given her any to use!!!

And who the hell puts on blush in the middle of a dancefloor? lol


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

woah rude - you should just be happy in the fact that you were kind enough to lend someone that you barely know your shit with no attitude or question. That's a mark of a respectable decent person. To get an insult instead of a "thanks" in return is just jealousy. 

The only downside now is that you'll have to deal with her cos its your friends girl and whatnot....if she asks for anything again, just be like "you're so much more beautiful and secure with yourself than me, so you dont need my stuff"


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 3, 2008)

sounds like someone is insecure herself and jealous or threatened by you..... When I go out I only carry lipstick and gloss or one or the other....but thats just because I dont like a lot with me to carry around...that is nice of you to let her use your make up I would have said no. haha


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had similar experiences but never with someone *that* rude! People often ask me why I care about makeup that much and carry so much with me all the time but they usually seem understanding when I explain it's more like a hobby and def. not 'cus I'm insecure without it or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was so nice of you to let her borrow your makeup! People like her are the reason I rarely let people borrow makeup


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

it sounds like SHES the insecure one
i dont even bother taking blush out.. but some of my friends do and i dont see what the problem is? if you wana have a lil touch up during the night then go for it! especially if you get all hot n sweaty after dancing about in the hot nightclubs.. you need to touch at least something up so you look 'refreshed' but knowin me i'd probs drop my blush all over the floor if i took mine out lol so i only take lip products out n sometimes an eyeliner

dont worry about it... to be honest why would she call you insecure if shes the one asking you to lend her all ur makeup? if shes so 'au natural' then why does she feel the need to wear makeup AND touch up more than once

some people are just really pathetic


----------



## rbella (Jun 3, 2008)

F*ck her.  Seriously, be done with her.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 3, 2008)

wow! what a jerk. i def would not have lended her my stuff lol. shes "given up on makeup"?? more like shes given up any hope of being intelligent enough to apply it properly. chances are it ain't making her any prettier and shes probably mad jealous of you!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

What a snidey remark!! I always take abit of makeup out with me, when I've been dancing and had too much to drink I look abit of a mess so I have to make myself look abit better aha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any decent modelling agency won't ask for money for pictures to be taken btw.

And you was very calm in this situation because if she said that to me, she would've had a hand mark around her face


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree I wouldnt have let her borrow it...


----------



## Kalico (Jun 3, 2008)

She's not au naturelle, she just doesn't know how to apply make-up. What a twit. I HATE people like that.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

She sounds jealous of your stash and you!!  she can't stand people having better things than her so puts them down , i used to have a friend like that who would tell me things looked shit, when other people said it looked amazing!! x


----------



## drenewt (Jun 3, 2008)

I once had a guy friend ask me if I felt insecure and needed to wear make up. I told him "NO way!" Make up is an art form and I LOVE creating art on my face every morning!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 3, 2008)

You should have said, "Let me do your makeup for you!" and made her look like like a clown...mwa-ah-ah-ah.  J/K....sort of.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_You should have said, "Let me do your makeup for you!" and made her look like like a clown...mwa-ah-ah-ah.  J/K....sort of._

 
Hahaha I should have done!

Again, thank you for all your replies! I really appreciate it!

Update on the situation...

I'll tell you like... who they all are before it gets confusing.  My best friends live together - Glen, Ryan, and another Ryan but we call him Musgrave (surname obviously!), and it is Ryan who is with the girl who called insecure. 
Turns out I wasn't the only person she annoyed last night! When Ryan and Sophie got back in, she told Musgrave that Glen was 'kissing Leianne', Leianne being the two year long girlfriend of one of other best friends Dan! This OBVIOUSLY isn't true, so she had the cheek to stir things up between us all! So today, Glen and Musgrave tell Ryan how much of a d**k Sophie is, and Ryan tells Sophie about me being pissed off about her calling me 'insecure'. Glen was telling me all this on the phone and he says 'yeah they've gone out now to take sophie back to the train station, apparently sophies gonna call you to apologise', next thing i know, my phone is ringing and its Ryan calling, so I knew it would be her! 
I didn't pick up, but she left me THE MOST INSINCERE voicemail you can imagine!! Imagine the most monotomous tone of voice saying 'hey caroline its sophie, heard i offended you last night i didn't think you would get upset about it sorry, see you soon bye'. PFFFTT. and to make things worse, Ryan phones me once she's gone and acts as if its not really a big deal and tries to defend her, and he said 'you can tell me if you're annoyed', so i said 'yeah i am actually, i don't appreciate someone who i barely know calling me insecure, i think she's a f'kn rude b***ch for that and for making that up about Glen and Leianne'. He was left pretty speechless, but I really don't care to be honest as harsh as it sounds, if my boyfriend had offended one of my supposed best friends then I'd be more than apologetic instead of defending them (I sound so angelic and almighty haha). 

So yeah... I know I shouldn't have let her borrow my make up, but hey I had been drinking so I thought yeaaaah borrow it. But in hindsight, I really don't know how I didn't go mad at her at the time for saying it, usually when I'm drunk I can be so horrible and boistrous hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ANOTHER thing that annoyed me was when Ryan phoned, he said 'why didn't you say anything at the time, sophie said if she was annoyed why didn't she say something', which made me feel stooooopid for not saying something and also angry that she obviously knew at the time it had annoyed me!

Anyway, that was kind of off topic, but at least he knows what we think of her now and she knows i now don't like her/rest of my friends don't like her. 

In conclusion = she is the insecure one really, and I think i've learnt my lesson for lending her it. I could have said 'I don't share my make up', but meh, I was being nice for once and instead I get a snidey remark.

Like I said before though, she's going to do that 'Camp America' in a couple of weeks, so good riddance!! (sorry USA ladies hehehehe)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 4, 2008)

She sounds like a real class act, trying to start things with your other friends.


----------



## duckduck (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL, don't send her here - we have more than enough of those as is!! I totally understand letting her borrow the makeup though - especially after a few drinks! I get really happy & friendly when I'm drunk, so I definitely would have done the same, even if I didn't really like her much in real life. Either way, she sounds weird and mean, and I would definitely avoid her in the future if at all possible. No one needs that kind of attitude around!


----------



## breechan (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't share your makeup....ever! Then you'll never have that problem again. What a biyatch though, sheesh! Next time (if there is one), be sure to call her out.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 

 
_(BTW, luckily, my new boyfriend thinks it is a sign that I take pride in myself that I take the time to make myself up even though he thinks I am pretty without makeup)._

 
Awww That´s nice! my bf, says the same to me, he likes the fact that i wear make-up, because for him is like i TAKE CARE OF  MYSELF , I TAKE AT LEAST 5 MINUTES TO LOOK GOOD, ´CAUSE I LOVE MYSELF, not because i have low self-esteem (sp?) or whatever.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

dude, that is so effin rude of her. if she wants to go all au naturale then why is she asking to borrow so much make up?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

seriously pathetic!
She borrowed the lipstick twice.  If you ever see her again I definatly wouldn't share makeup again.
For me its not about insecurity, its about being able to play with color and use my face as a canvas!


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 8, 2008)

WHAT A BITCH!
Seriously, this made me mad cause I've been in a very similar situation and it feels nice to know other people have been there. I don't wanna hijack your thread with my own story, but let me tell you something so you know the position where your little friend Ryan could find himself eventually.

My cousin met his wife on a net dating site. She doesn't like the way I dress/the music I listen to/the music I make. She's also done and said other stuff that's made us all think she's really not all there. Anyways after loads of her bullshit and not saying anything "for the family's sake", one day I was watching a movie sitting next to my lil cousin and when I got up and left the room for a sec, she took my seat and didn't move my jacket and my (very big you can't miss it plus its studded) purse that was next to me. SO SHE SAT ON IT! Even though the rest of the couch was empty!

I flipped. I told her off in front of my entire family. My cousin of course sided with her but they were both really embarrassed and now he won't come to any get togethers if I'm there. 

So Ryan might find himself equally embarrassed and if this bitch keeps starting problems with all his friends, he might also find himself quite friendless.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_He was left pretty speechless, but I really don't care to be honest as harsh as it sounds, if my boyfriend had offended one of my supposed best friends then I'd be more than apologetic instead of defending them (I sound so angelic and almighty haha)._

 
It's not even about being angelic haha, you know right from wrong. If I had a guy who was disrespectful to my family/friends, I'd feel disrespected myself and I wouldn't defend them at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ANOTHER thing that annoyed me was when Ryan phoned, he said 'why didn't you say anything at the time, sophie said if she was annoyed why didn't she say something', which made me feel stooooopid for not saying something and also angry that she obviously knew at the time it had annoyed me!_

 
People said the same things to me after my cousin's wife insulted me the first time. Just because you don't say something back doesn't mean what she did was okay. It's not like you go out expecting to get insulted, I know I was shocked cause it's like wtf who has the guts to go and do something like that?

What's this "Camp America"? We've got enough crazies as it is!


----------



## bgajon (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Girl, you are a saint for letting some random bitch borrow your Dazzleglass! That stuff goes fast!! lol ...But honestly, I would bet 100% that she made that comment because she was just upset that she looked like shit and was trying to justify it by saying she likes to look "au naturale". And no one would make a stabbing comment like the whole "insecure" thing unless she was jealous. Unfortunatley, thats just how some girls operate. I'm sure you and your friend looked fabulous and she was the insecure one._

 
I agree with TDoll, you should only lend your dazzleglass to your sister and that's if you really like her. HAHAHA!! I can see my self being so bitchy and saying something along the lines "Oh, yeah I prefer insecurity to being a free loader of other's people makeup" AND I would have taken my makeup, no way was I lending an envious bitch my stuff. So the lesson here is to lend makeup to people you really like  and to random girls like this insecure "au naturale" girl" tell them that you have very sensitive skin and don't lend any products.
Next time you see her remember how she got really trashed here so you can think about it evey time she says something stupid and you'll have a laugh.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_WHAT A BITCH!
Seriously, this made me mad cause I've been in a very similar situation and it feels nice to know other people have been there. I don't wanna hijack your thread with my own story, but let me tell you something so you know the position where your little friend Ryan could find himself eventually.

My cousin met his wife on a net dating site. She doesn't like the way I dress/the music I listen to/the music I make. She's also done and said other stuff that's made us all think she's really not all there. Anyways after loads of her bullshit and not saying anything "for the family's sake", one day I was watching a movie sitting next to my lil cousin and when I got up and left the room for a sec, she took my seat and didn't move my jacket and my (very big you can't miss it plus its studded) purse that was next to me. SO SHE SAT ON IT! Even though the rest of the couch was empty!

I flipped. I told her off in front of my entire family. My cousin of course sided with her but they were both really embarrassed and now he won't come to any get togethers if I'm there. 

So Ryan might find himself equally embarrassed and if this bitch keeps starting problems with all his friends, he might also find himself quite friendless.



It's not even about being angelic haha, you know right from wrong. If I had a guy who was disrespectful to my family/friends, I'd feel disrespected myself and I wouldn't defend them at all.



People said the same things to me after my cousin's wife insulted me the first time. Just because you don't say something back doesn't mean what she did was okay. It's not like you go out expecting to get insulted, I know I was shocked cause it's like wtf who has the guts to go and do something like that?

What's this "Camp America"? We've got enough crazies as it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ughhh she sounds like a twat! I think Ryan already is embarassed, every time he mentions her we talk over him hehehe. I think Camp America is like... a summer camp, but you go out there and you can choose different roles. I thought it was like a summer thing where you looked after disabled/handicapped children but I just checked out the website (Home - Summer Work Adventures, since 1969 - Camp America) but I didn't read it all as I couldn't be bothered but I don't think it is that!  But thank god she's going! I think shes going this weekend!


----------



## duddelle (Sep 8, 2008)

She's lucky you came prepared. You rock. She's lost it.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_F*ck her.  Seriously, be done with her._

 
What she said.  And everyone else.  I would have been pissed off too.  

Definitely a person who makes themselves feel better by putting others down.  Not someone you need or want to have around.

xo


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

wearing makeup does not equal insecurity.


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldve made her ass want to go home early, because I wouldve put her on front street then on blast!


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 1, 2008)

I work with someone like that and like the others have said....she just likes to put others down to make herself feel better. 

One word to describe her.... JEALOUSY!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_If she's so secure with her natural face then why was she asking you for all that make up? lol This girl needs to grow up a little._

 
My thoughts exactly...she's obviously the insecure one if she feels the need to tell everyone she goes 'au naturale' , I'd tell her 'Goooood for you!'...I also agree that she's just jealous! Your makeup prob. looked SO good and she couldn't stand it!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_LOL, don't send her here - we have more than enough of those as is!! I totally understand letting her borrow the makeup though - especially after a few drinks! I get really happy & friendly when I'm drunk, so I definitely would have done the same, even if I didn't really like her much in real life. Either way, she sounds weird and mean, and I would definitely avoid her in the future if at all possible. No one needs that kind of attitude around!_

 
LOL, ITA


----------

